

The YC Experience Part II: The YC Team - daniel_levine
http://blog.chart.io/2010/the-yc-experience-part-ii-the-yc-team/

======
wyclif
_Friends of mine know how much I love brunch and my perfect brunch would
include Jessica_

Hmmm.

